# My Brother..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Has just got a 'tiel.  So shocked 'cause I thought he wasn't a bird person but obviously I thought wrong. 

Not sure what he's named it.. but here's a photo.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

hey its addicting!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh wow, she is really pretty  Is she a pearl? You don't have a pearl yet


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey,Like Tielzilla said,its addicting!!And if he needs any advice,guess where he is going to come??YOU!!...Hook him up to this site too,,hehe,,Tell him to enjoy his new Bird!!And a big Hello from a fellow tiel Lover!!


----------



## Miss Parakeet (Jul 6, 2009)

wow your tiel is lovely


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I told him he'll soon enough have another 5. 

And I do have a Pearl, Mali is a Pearl.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Pretty tiel


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous! It's a male right? Is it tame? How old is it?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it's a female, I'm not sure about age and yes, very tame.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww pretty girl!!! cinnamon pearl isnt it?? ur brother has good taste either way!!! that reminds me of my mum...dad got a cockatiel book from the library and she showed dad the one she would like...but said not to tell me  but he did.....she wants a wf male  she likes to pretend they annoy her but she's slowly falling for them!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> I do have a Pearl, Mali is a Pearl.


Oh oops :blush: Well now there is one in your house with cheek patches


----------

